# Baton Instrcutor Class



## RAPD-5007

On Sunday, August 28, 2001 The Randolph Auxiliary Police Department will be conducting a Safariland Training Group - Monadnock Expandable Baton - Basic (MEB) Instructor Course.

The Class will be conducted at Randolph Auxiliary Police Headquarters located at 55 Old Street Randolph, MA from 9:00 am until 5:00 pm and is open to all Law Enforcement / Security Personnel. The class is limited to 20 participants and will be rescheduled if a minimum of 10 candidates are not registered by August, 26, 2011.

Participants should wear comfortable clothing and should bring their duty belt, handcuffs, handcuff keys expandable baton and red gun if they have it. (*NO FIREARMS* should be brought to class).

*Manadnock Expandable Baton (MEB) Instructor Course*
Participants will be trained in accordance with the Safariland Training Group Standards for basic baton instructor certification. Training will include proper stances, patterns of movement, wear, carry, and drawing of the baton as well as proper striking and blocking techniques. Participants successfully completing the class and passing both the written and practical exam will be certified to instruct the basic course and will receive a Basic Instructor resource CD with all required paperwork for teaching classes.

To register or for additional information please contact Lt. Troy C. Santarlasci at (508) 840-8531. Registration will close on August 26, 2011 or when full


----------



## Gil

How much?


----------



## Guest

Who is teaching the class?


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> Who is teaching the class?


I heard it was Korey Humphries from the Massachusetts Constable's SERT team.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> I heard it was Korey Humphries from the Massachusetts Constable's SERT team.


That's what I was afraid of/why I asked.....I work for a fairly busy (for MA) department, but still haven't used my collapsible baton all that often, so if I going to be "trained", I'd like it to be from someone who has actually used it on the street on a regular basis.


----------



## Gil

My X26 took the place of my ASP... If I can hit em I can tase them and pointing a taser at an unruly subject seems to have more effect than whipping out the trusted expandable baton. The wooden straight baton still sits right behind my duty bag for parties and large crowds.


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> My X26 took the place of my ASP... If I can hit em I can tase them and pointing a taser at an unruly subject seems to have more effect than whipping out the trusted expandable baton.


Unfortunately, that isn't an option for us.....spray 'em, bundle 'em, and fill out the 111F forms when the scrum is over.


----------



## RAPD-5007

Class will be taught By Lieutenant Troy Santarlasci of the Randolph Auxiliary Police Department.

Lieutenant Santarlasci is currently the Randolph Auxiliary Police Department Training Division Commander. In addition to his current position with the Department, Lieutenant Santarlasci served the past 11 years as the Chief of Public Safety at Mount Ida College in Newton, MA, 4 years as a Bristol County Law Enforcement Deputy-Sheriff, and 8 years as a Boston Special Police Officer and is a United States Army Veteran 

Lieutenant Santarlasci is a certified Senior Instructor for Defensive Tactics, Baton and Oleoresin Capsicum (OC), a Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee Basic Firearms Instructor and is certified in several other law enforcement subjects and has over 13 years of training experience. 


Class cost $125.00


----------



## LA Copper

Gil said:


> My X26 took the place of my ASP... If I can hit em I can tase them and pointing a taser at an unruly subject seems to have more effect than whipping out the trusted expandable baton. The wooden straight baton still sits right behind my duty bag for parties and large crowds.


I would agree, there's nothing like a goodl ol' spark check with the Taser to get someone to comply, although I'll take the PR-24 over a straight stick any day. Haven't you seen how well TJ Hooker uses his?

$125 dollars seems like a lot. Delta, if you've got a good Monadnock, feel free to bring it to the Shipyard if we make it there. That's all I've carried my entire career and like it a lot, it never leaves my side, although mine isn't collapsible.


----------



## Gil

lol we are not allowed to carry the PR-24 due to the fact that you have to be certified on it yearly... Well that was the story I got a few years back when I was told I could no longer carry it.


----------



## fakecop

What exactly is a Bristol County Law Enforcement Deputy-Sheriff?


----------

